# Yokohama CP+ Show



## mwstephan (Jan 31, 2012)

Going to the Yokohama CP+ Show... anyone need/want any info on anything?


----------



## Kahuna (Jan 31, 2012)

Lucky Dog


----------



## carlc (Jan 31, 2012)

All I need is a 24-70mm L II with IS. Not interested without IS. The new IS in the 70-200mm L II just knocks every (almost) shot out of the park!! Please Canon, please.


----------

